# North Slope snow levels



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Are the North side of the Uintas still covered just as bad with snow? Like HOOP lake area prob still has snow huh? I heard upper mirror lake HWY still has 5' on it so i bet you cant get to Hoop lake area?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I was there this weekend. There is still snow deep enough to keep people out of Spirit lake. You can get into hoop lake just fine and Henry's fork. But it piles up quick the higher you get.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You can see that there is still a TON of snow on the North slope even just driving on I-80. 

Pretty crazy.


----------

